# Nick Diaz's odds against GSP



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Guess if anybody is thinking about putting money on Nick the earlier the better:



> Following Wednesday's announcement of an October super fight between UFC welterweight champion Georges St-Pierre (22-2 MMA, 16-2 UFC) and Strikeforce titleholder Nick Diaz (25-7 MMA, 6-4 UFC), St-Pierre opened as a healthy -365 favorite.
> 
> That means St-Pierre was given nearly an 80 percent chance of winning the fight.
> 
> ...











http://mmajunkie.com/news/23842/odd...e-could-continue-to-improve-for-nick-diaz.mma​


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh man... I need to place a bet now >__>


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> Oh man... I need to place a bet now >__>


Please do so!!

Everybody bet on Nick please!!!


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow this is a joke, GSP should be a -500 favorite at least. I really hope the lines move more in Diaz's favor so i make some big money on GSP. I dont see how anybody can fathom this fight ending any differently than the Dan Hardy fight.


----------



## trimco (Feb 4, 2011)

Is it really that hard to figure?

If GSP makes it a ground game, he will win.

If he decides to stand and trade with Diaz, which he may early on, I'd say it can go either way.


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

The funny thing is, they've seen what he's been able to do against Sheilds. I hope they use that as a somehwat blueprint, as GSP, as a general rule,bases each opponent in thier own right (since the Serra fight yes), so I think the fighter we saw against Sheilds will be even different against Nick. The man always has a gameplan, and even against Sheilds, he was able to utilize it after the eye poke. Yes, I was hoping for a better performance from him, but still, the outcome was no different than what I expected. I don't expect any different in this fight. I just don't think Diaz is the same level as GSP, and this fight will prove it.

So, what happens to GSP after this? People are clamouring for the Penn rematch. I don't agree with it completely, other than to see Penn get dominated again, without the graese issue being a factor.

I just don't think GSP has anybody left. Do I think he'll beat Silva, no. Again though, I still think he'll have a great shot at it. I recently watched the Sonnen/Mardquart fight and Sonnen is a f*cking beast. I thought maybe that he was just lucky about the injury, but after research about Sonnen's fight's, I think he would have taken Silva down again and again. He'll still et subbed, but he's no scrub.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I am gonna wait I am hoping that the Diaz fans can widdle that down to at least 60/40 so that I can get a sweet pay back off GSP cause he is gonna stomp Diaz.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

It's funny too because I consider Nate Diaz and Nick Diaz pretty close in talent, and if GSP and Nate fought it would probably barely be sanctioned it'd be so lopsided.


I see GSP vs. Diaz being such a beatdown that it'll force GSP to move up.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Please keep betting on overrated Diaz... The better the odds for GSP the happier and richer I will be.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

BobbyCooper said:


> Please do so!!
> 
> Everybody bet on Nick please!!!


Nope, sorry; although I do like to root for the underdog.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> It's funny too because I consider Nate Diaz and Nick Diaz pretty close in talent, and if GSP and Nate fought it would probably barely be sanctioned it'd be so lopsided.
> 
> 
> I see GSP vs. Diaz being such a beatdown that it'll force GSP to move up.


I wouldn't say Nick and Nate are even but lets put it this way I think Nate was closer in talent to Rory Mcdonald than Nick is to GSP and I expect this fight to reflect that gap.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Do the math boys.


----------



## kaza26 (May 23, 2011)

I am giving diaz 20% to win GPS


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

oldfan said:


> Do the math boys.


What does a prime Shamrock and a broken down old man way behind the curve have to do with anything? Shamrock even a prime one would not be a top fighter today. Frank was great because he was a true student of the arts when few were really putting it all together. I can not even begin to explain how epic the difference between beating Frank Shamrock and beating GSP is.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

bet on diaz please!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Toxic said:


> What does a prime Shamrock and a broken down old man way behind the curve have to do with anything? Shamrock even a prime one would not be a top fighter today. Frank was great because he was a true student of the arts when few were really putting it all together. I can not even begin to explain how epic the difference between beating Frank Shamrock and beating GSP is.



It'll make more sense to you when you're on here trying to explain how Georges got his butt kicked..

it's just good ol' mmath. Nick is obviously greater than bas.

edited before anyone noticed and quoted.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Yeah, everybody please keep putting your money on Diaz! 
I'll put my house on GSP once I can get 1.50 odds


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Toxic said:


> I am gonna wait I am hoping that the Diaz fans can widdle that down to at least 60/40 so that I can get a sweet pay back off GSP cause he is gonna stomp Diaz.


Ditto.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Vale_Tudo said:


> Yeah, everybody please keep putting your money on Diaz!
> I'll put my house on GSP once I can get 1.50 odds


haha your dreaming 

we won't ever get these odds.. we can be lucky if it is like against Jake.. it's probably worse this time


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> It's funny too because I consider Nate Diaz and Nick Diaz pretty close in talent, and if GSP and Nate fought it would probably barely be sanctioned it'd be so lopsided.
> 
> 
> I see GSP vs. Diaz being such a beatdown that it'll force GSP to move up.


Well said. This is exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

I'd bet, but I'm stuck in the US w/out any options. someone PM me if they know something.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

oldfan said:


> It'll make more sense to you when you're on here trying to explain how Georges got his butt kicked..
> 
> it's just good ol' mmath. Nick is obviously greater than bas.
> 
> edited before anyone noticed and quoted.


Sure it will make sense just like unicorns and leprauchauns cause your living in a dream world.

If they fought 1000 consecutive fights I doubt Diaz would win a single fight.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Toxic said:


> If they fought 1000 consecutive fights I doubt Diaz would win a single fight.


... and you accuse oldfan of living in a fantasy? Dude, you must live next door to dragons and shit.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Sure it will make sense just like unicorns and leprauchauns cause your living in a dream world.
> 
> If they fought 1000 consecutive fights I doubt Diaz would win a single fight.


A voice of reason in so much mess!!

Thanks for keeping the knowledge here at the right level Toxic.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> A voice of reason in so much mess!!
> 
> Thanks for keeping the knowledge here at the right level Toxic.


Yea... Kindergarten.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Yea... Kindergarten.


Kindergarten a german word^^ :thumb02:

No seriously Soojo, I told you and everybody else.. if you have seen either one fight before.. you can not possibly say that Diaz stands a chance here.

You would have to lie to yourself!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Kindergarten a german word^^ :thumb02:
> 
> No seriously Soojo, I told you and everybody else.. if you have seen either one fight before.. you can not possibly say that Diaz stands a chance here.
> 
> You would have to lie to yourself!


I give him a chance. No more. No less. I've been watching this sport far too long to assume anything. I'm not lying. I'm being realistic. You young bucks are all far too excitable. Lets see how you feel about shit when you hit 40.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Someone pm me a website that i can place bets on if i live in the US please


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> It's funny too because I consider Nate Diaz and Nick Diaz pretty close in talent, and if GSP and Nate fought it would probably barely be sanctioned it'd be so lopsided.
> 
> 
> I see GSP vs. Diaz being such a beatdown that it'll force GSP to move up.


Agreed.... I think this fight is going to be pathetic... Diaz almost loses to Daley... Do you even want to think about Daley doing ANYTHING to GSP..... :sarcastic12::sarcastic12:

Styles makes fights, and i dont see one part of Diaz that will harm GSP.... Stand up is going to be *jab*.... *jab*..... *jab*... Stuff TD.... *Jab*.... Huh? YES IM AWAKE!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't think GSP is going to be scared at all of taking Diaz down for the record. This isn't like Shields who scared GSP in just 20 seconds on the ground, Diaz will have nothing to offer of his back.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

People really don't seem to understand how bad of a matchup GSP is for Diaz. GSP capitalizes on exploiting the weaknesses of others and their mistakes. Diaz is going to come in wild with his stupid-ass arm slinging punches and GSP is going to take him down, throw elbows and bust Diaz up. Diaz has a sick guard but he won't be able to do anything with it at all.


----------



## BronxBruceWayne (May 15, 2009)

nicks gonna be the biggest challenge for gsp so far. mark my words. this fight is gonna come down to whether or not nick can really maximize on his bjj over gsp dominant top position. the takedown is inevitable, but the floor game of either fighter will be the x factor. on the feet diaz is a much better striker, aside from the variety gsp delivers with his kicks. I think the boring gsp we've seen for the past couple fights won't be an option for this fight, because of how much nick likes to push the pace.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Ari said:


> People really don't seem to understand how bad of a matchup GSP is for Diaz. GSP capitalizes on exploiting the weaknesses of others and their mistakes. Diaz is going to come in wild with his stupid-ass arm slinging punches and GSP is going to take him down, throw elbows and bust Diaz up. Diaz has a sick guard but he won't be able to do anything with it at all.


Yea... just like he did to Dan Hardy. :sarcastic06:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Styles makes fights, and i dont see one part of Diaz that will harm GSP.... Stand up is going to be *jab*.... *jab*..... *jab*... Stuff TD.... *Jab*.... Huh? YES IM AWAKE!


If the fight goes like this, I'll eat my underwear.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Yea... just like he did to Dan Hardy. :sarcastic06:


Worse!! This time he's going into Destroy mode, not lovely sub mode.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Worse!! This time he's going into Destroy mode, not lovely sub mode.


*yawn*


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Can't find one of Alves but he left his face in a state too. 

I honestly think this fight will end in a Doc Stoppage win for GSP. He has such snapping punches that cut and bruise and Diaz cuts very very easily. I think we'll see 3 or 4 rounds of fairly even stand up but Diaz will be a bloody mess and it'll get called off.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Diaz will press him standing up, i don't think anyone has done that to GSP since Serra.

GSP _should_ take him down and hold him there, if he stands he won't be able to jab like he did against Koscheck.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> *yawn*


Much, much worse!! 











Plus stoppage!!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Right. Because Fitch and Koscheck have comparable stand-up to Diaz? Alves is also a completely different kind of fighter. If you want to discard Diaz striking, then that's your mistake.

The guy is like nothing GSP has fought before. That alone makes it interesting to me. If GSP wins convincingly, that doesnt mean a thing. He still needs to have these fights. Thats what building a legacy is all about. Not assuming you will beat everybody and not bothering with it.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Right. Because Fitch and Koscheck have comparable stand-up to Diaz? Alves is also a completely different kind of fighter. If you want to discard Diaz striking, then that's your mistake.
> 
> The guy is like nothing GSP has fought before. That alone makes it interesting to me. If GSP wins convincingly, that doesnt mean a thing. He still needs to have these fights. Thats what building a legacy is all about. Not assuming you will beat everybody and not bothering with it.


GSP is not in a million times going to stand up with a guy like Diaz. Why do you think he would stand with him?? 

Diaz Boxing is completely irrelevant for this fight!

He did not even stand with Dan Hardy for 2 seconds!


He gets beaten up just like Alves and Fitch from guard position. With some of the best GnP in the Sport today!!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







gsp was scared of serras bjj in the first fight and it was standing


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> View attachment 3825
> gsp was scared of serras bjj in the first fight and it was standing


He doesn't Respect Laughable Overrated BJJ anymore these days!!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> GSP is not in a million times going to stand up with a guy like Diaz. Why do you think he would stand with him??
> 
> Diaz Boxing is completely irrelevant for this fight!
> 
> ...


I dont completely disagree. I believe GSP will take him down. I believe he'll win via holding Diaz there and attmpting some GnP. However, GSP will respect Diaz guard and not take any risks. I dont believe it'll be a crushing.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> Let's see if Diaz makes it out of the second round with Daley.. before we make weird speculations that a miracle happens and he would win^^


- BC

Give it up Sookie. You have nothing to counter expert analysis of this caliber.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

oldfan said:


> - BC
> 
> Give it up Sookie. You have nothing to counter expert analysis of this caliber.


exactly i still remember bobby and you are gonna be wrong again homey


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> I dont completely disagree. I believe GSP will take him down. I believe he'll win via holding Diaz there and attmpting some GnP. However, GSP will respect Diaz guard and not take any risks. I dont believe it'll be a crushing.


It's easy actually! Typical mathematical calculation here..

Diaz is a lesser fighter of GSP's most recent opponnents which he all crushed badly!! This means, that the chance that Diaz is getting crushed even worse is much higher too.

GSP hasn't finished a fight in a long, long time which increses the percentage that a GSP victory by stoppage would happen this time more and more! 

Easy mathematical calculations actually!:thumbsup:



oldfan said:


> - BC
> 
> Give it up Sookie. You have nothing to counter expert analysis of this caliber.


The Fight should have been stopped when Diaz layed Facedown on the mat!!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> It's easy actually! Typical mathematical calculation here..
> 
> *Diaz is a lesser fighter of GSP's most recent opponnents which he all crushed badly!!
> 
> ...


bolded is 100% incorrect in every way shape or form, as for the second bit oh bobby you are a gem sometimes:laugh:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to BobbyCooper again.


:thumb02:

edit: oh no! Bobby's using math now!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> GSP hasn't finished a fight in a long, long time which increses the percentage that a GSP victory by stoppage would happen this time more and more!


Oh bobby! You nutter!! lol

I wish you was my bookie.


----------



## kaza26 (May 23, 2011)

no chance for nick!
GSP win by TKO :thumb02:


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I still think people overrate Diaz despite the run he is on. The fact is he got dropped by both Zaromskis and Noons and very nearly finished by Paul Daley. He has got a great chin and some good stand up but he isn't in the same league as GSP. Since the Serra fight GSP hasn't looked in trouble once, he has never been rocked or even been close to being subbed. 37 rounds, thats 185 minutes of fighting top competition without being in trouble once. PHENOMINAL!


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

I like Diaz, he's an exciting fighter & pretty good, but he's getting so overrated I'm really starting to become a hater. Diaz loses to all top 10 wrestlers in the UFC WW division. I would bet money on him losing against Sanchez.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

mmaswe82 said:


> I like Diaz, he's an exciting fighter & pretty good, but he's getting so overrated I'm really starting to become a hater. Diaz loses to all top 10 wrestlers in the UFC WW division. I would bet money on him losing against Sanchez.


diaz is underrated because 80% of people are picking gsp to dry hump out a decision, but i know better, and i have seen sherk and sanchez vs diaz 6 years ago, diego was nearly subbed many times and a rematch he would not stand a chance, sherk was stuffed most of the time and he was nearly subbed on the brief time he had on the ground, and this was 6 years ago diaz is 100x better than back then, what more do you want from diaz, he is on a 11 fight win streak has proved his chin, his ko power, his boxing, his cardio and when he has needed it his bjj.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> diaz is underrated because 80% of people are picking gsp to dry hump out a decision, but i know better, and i have seen sherk and sanchez vs diaz 6 years ago, diego was nearly subbed many times and a rematch he would not stand a chance, sherk was stuffed most of the time and he was nearly subbed on the brief time he had on the ground, and this was 6 years ago diaz is 100x better than back then, what more do you want from diaz, he is on a 11 fight win streak has proved his chin, his ko power, his boxing, his cardio and when he has needed it his bjj.


He hasn't really much besides his chin, he has looked better but he is fighting worse opponents. Seriously a Cyborg was a contender the guy is horrible and could not even be a gatekeeper in the UFC.


----------



## Will Munny (Jun 4, 2011)

I haven't made a bet in over a year, but if you morons keep betting on Diaz, and bring the line anywhere near -200 for GSP, I'll be making a huge bet.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> GSP is not in a million times going to stand up with a guy like Diaz. Why do you think he would stand with him??
> 
> Diaz Boxing is completely irrelevant for this fight!
> 
> ...


Like I said we will see where GSP thinks he can beat Diaz, Ive been of the opinion that he takes Nick down because that's his only real option. But maybe GSP thinks he takes less risk standing.. 

I doubt it but if so that would change the odds quite a bit so the thread topic is a little tricky without knowing the gameplan of both fighters.

On the feet Id give Nick better odds at finishing/winning the fight than I would GSP.

On the ground (if it goes there) Id give GSP the odds but in a five round fight I still think Nick finds a way to pull off a sub.

I give Nick a 40% chance to win this fight.


----------



## Will Munny (Jun 4, 2011)

40%? WTF are you smoking? This is the same Diaz that hasn't been in the ring with a top wrestler since he got wrestleraped out of the UFC. The same Diaz that couldn't do shit with Diego. I give him a 1 in a 100 shot. GSP is a terrible match up for him.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Will Munny said:


> I haven't made a bet in over a year, but if you morons keep betting on Diaz, and bring the line anywhere near -200 for GSP, I'll be making a huge bet.





Will Munny said:


> 40%? WTF are you smoking? This is the same Diaz that hasn't been in the ring with a top wrestler since he got wrestleraped out of the UFC. The same Diaz that couldn't do shit with Diego. I give him a 1 in a 100 shot. GSP is a terrible match up for him.


This!!


40% is absolutely disrespectful towards GSP!



His Gameplan is clear as day! Beat him into a bloody mess from Guard Position.. Pointless Fight unfortunetly!


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> This!!
> 
> 
> 40% is absolutely disrespectful towards GSP!
> ...


Said the guy with Rick Flair as his avatar, lol. Wile I agree that is the plan I dont think he will impose as much G&P as you like to claim I guess we'll see.


And picking Diaz to lose is not overvaluing his skills or insulting GSP, did you bump your f*cking head.....


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

and when is the last time gsp has been in the octagon with a guy that has a great offensive guard?


----------



## Will Munny (Jun 4, 2011)

Ever hear of BJ Penn?


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Will Munny said:


> Ever hear of BJ Penn?


I said offensive not defensive guard:confused02:

BJ Penn never goes for subs off his back he just goes for straight defensive and sweeps 

Serras guard is the same way

Soooo again i ask when is the last time GSP has fought anybody with a great offensive guard


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> This!!
> 
> 
> 40% is absolutely disrespectful towards GSP!
> ...


The only thing thats going to be a bloody mess... is the butchered carcass of your credibility, rotting in the corner of the forum. It's already looking pretty messy. This could be the fight that finally banishes you to the "I dunno what I'm talking about" room, for ever and ever.


----------



## Will Munny (Jun 4, 2011)

Yeah, Nick is real offensive off his back. Hell of a sub he pulled on that grappling legend Semtex.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

slapshot said:


> Said the guy with Rick Flair as his avatar, lol. Wile I agree that is the plan I dont think he will impose as much G&P as you like to claim I guess we'll see.
> 
> 
> And picking Diaz to lose is not overvaluing his skills or insulting GSP, did you bump your f*cking head.....


40% is insulting towards everything GSP has done so far in his career!

Watch his fights and you see why!



M_D said:


> and when is the last time gsp has been in the octagon with a guy that has a great offensive guard?


M_D, thats a myth.. no more no less!!

Nick's guard is even worse then the one from his brother Nate. He hasn't done anything in his career with his sloppy and loose guard.

This is going to be a joke for GSP when he is in that guard. He will be able to posture up as much as he wants.. 

Alone the athlecisim from GSP will make it impossible for Nick to do anyhting!!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Honestly, that's the fight I would love to see. BJ vs Nick would be all over the place.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> The only thing thats going to be a bloody mess... is the butchered carcass of your credibility, rotting in the corner of the forum. It's already looking pretty messy. This could be the fight that finally banishes you to the "I dunno what I'm talking about" room, for ever and ever.


If Nick wins this fight I won't Post anymore!!


I am open for Account bets again btw. just like Lyoto vs. Couture if you have already forgotten.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Honestly, that's the fight I would love to see. BJ vs Nick would be all over the place.


I'm 100% sure BJ vs Diaz will happen at some point. Rubbish fight or not... it pays the feckin' bills, nowumsayin'?


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Will Munny said:


> Ever hear of BJ Penn?


We have already explored the BJ Penn fight and Penn dose not use his guard as offensively as Nick dose.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> If Nick wins this fight I won't Post anymore!!
> 
> 
> I am open for Account bets again btw. just like Lyoto vs. Couture if you have already forgotten.


No way Cooper. You've dug you're hole now. Diaz doesn't have to win. All he has to do is be even remotely competitive. If he wins a single round? You lose. If he hits GSP in the face more than 10 times? You lose. In fact, anything less then a busted up Nick Diaz makes you a loser.

At the end of the day, a 1% chance is exactly what I'm holding you to. Anything more then that? YOU LOSE!

Agreed? :thumb02:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> 40% is insulting towards everything GSP has done so far in his career!
> 
> Watch his fights and you see why!
> 
> ...



c'mon Bobby...fun's fun and we all know that GSP should win probably but, that's just being dishonest.

and quit calling people that disagree with you "casual fans".

That hurts my feelings.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> No way Cooper. You've dug you're hole now. Diaz doesn't have to win. All he has to do is be even remotely competitive. If he wins a single round? You lose. If he hits GSP in the face more than 10 times? You lose. In fact, anything less then a busted up Nick Diaz makes you a loser.
> 
> At the end of the day, a 1% chance is exactly what I'm holding you to. Anything more then that? YOU LOSE!
> 
> Agreed? :thumb02:


LOL^^


----------



## Will Munny (Jun 4, 2011)

I guess you guys are right. GSP's sub defense is on par with the likes of sub grappling heroes SCott Smith, Cyborg, and Sakurai.

What happened when Diaz got run out of the UFC?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

oldfan said:


> c'mon Bobby...fun's fun and we all know that GSP should win probably but, that's just being dishonest.
> 
> and quit calling people that disagree with you "casual fans".
> 
> That hurts my feelings.


I am tired of explaining to all the casuals here why Shogun lost so badly against Jones.. They leave me no option anymore but to call them casuals.

Also thats not insulting in my eyes. They just don't spend so many hours in watching it, like I do.. thats all 


Also if people really believe that Diaz could submit GSP.. then I call them as well casuals.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Also thats not insulting in my eyes. They just don't spend so many hours in watching it, like I do.. thats all


Dude... I bet you were like, 10, when I watched my first UFC event on VHS.


----------



## Will Munny (Jun 4, 2011)

I remember when Scott Smith went to Brazil and subbed all the Gracies. Unbelievable that Diaz rnc'ed him.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> If Nick wins this fight I won't Post anymore!!


Another lie Bobby? 


I'd love to believe there is a chance that you would actually honer that statement but just like most of the other junk you spout its total bullsh*t.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Dude... I bet you were like, 10, when I watched my first UFC event on VHS.


Guess I overrun you quickly then as it looks like^^


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Guess I overrun you quickly then as it looks like^^


Why you little so and so... :angry06:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

slapshot said:


> Another lie Bobby?
> 
> 
> I'd love to believe there is a chance that you would actually honer that statement but just like most of the other junk you spout its total bullsh*t.


lol I told you, make an Account bet with me and if the miracle does happen I won't be here anymore.

If GSP does win your gone too!


I take that bet :thumb02:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> Dude... I bet you were like, 10, when I watched my first UFC event on VHS.


He's like ten now....


You have a comprehension deficit, why would I bet against the guy I think will probably win?

Like he said you built GSP up and according to you Nick will get smoked. Anything less and your proven wrong about this fight and about Diaz.

Its not like you have any credibility to damage to begin with. All this talk about how everyone that disagrees with you is casual, lol. 

You get away with trolling more than any other paid member hands down. But sooner or later you'll cross the line and be just another casual fan just not here and thats fine with me.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Will Munny said:


> I guess you guys are right. GSP's sub defense is on par with the likes of sub grappling heroes SCott Smith, Cyborg, and Sakurai.





BobbyCooper said:


> M_D, thats a myth.. no more no less!!
> 
> Nick's guard is even worse then the one from his brother Nate. He hasn't done anything in his career with his sloppy and loose guard.
> 
> ...


So again you guys dont answer the question and just answer with sarcastic remarks and blind diaz hate

Sooo, When was the last time GSP faced anyone with a Great offensive guard? 

Just need a name and how many years ago, its actually an honest question because i dont know the answer


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

hey guys, wouldn't it be exciting if one of these 2 got injured and Fitch stepped in?

..zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


edited 'cause I kaint spel or comunikate


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

oldfan said:


> hey guys, wouldn't it be exiting if one of these 2 got injured and Fitch stepped in?
> 
> ............................................................................


no, I have no desire to see Fitch tooled by GSP.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

slapshot said:


> He's like ten now....
> 
> 
> You have a comprehension deficit, why would I bet against the guy I think will probably win?
> ...


I never troll, I just say whats on my mind!

And on my mind is that Diaz sucks and that he can't even beat a top 5 guy in the UFC.. nonetheless the 2 p4p King in the World :sarcastic12:

Thats all lol



M_D said:


> So again you guys dont answer the question and just answer with sarcastic remarks and blind diaz hate
> 
> Sooo, When was the last time GSP faced anyone with a Great offensive guard?
> 
> Just need a name and how many years ago, its actually an honest question because i dont know the answer


The answer is, Nick Diaz doesn't have an offensive guard at all!



oldfan said:


> hey guys, wouldn't it be exciting if one of these 2 got injured and Fitch stepped in?
> 
> ..zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> ...


Fitch would actually be a nice fight!

As would a 100% BJ Penn!


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> The answer is, Nick Diaz doesn't have an offensive guard at all!


what? when did i ask for your diaz hate in my question?

I simply asked when was the last time gsp faced anyone with a great offensive guard......where in this am i asking what you think about diaz's? we all know you hate diaz blah blah blah

this is about GSP...when was the last time he was in the octagon with a guy that had a great offensive guard? Again just need the name of the fighter and the year


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

M_D said:


> what? when did i ask for your diaz hate in my question?
> 
> I simply asked when was the last time gsp faced anyone with a great offensive guard......where in this am i asking what you think about diaz's? we all know you hate diaz blah blah blah
> 
> this is about GSP...when was the last time he was in the octagon with a guy that had a great offensive guard? Again just need the name of the fighter and the year



The answer was, he does not have an offensive guard or offensive grappling game overall. BJJ is not Nick's biggest strenght!

Also, I don't hate Nick.. not at all, I actually like the guy. I just can't stand his Fans who think he's a top 5 WW without beating one.

I just put him on the level where he belongs.

And that is Dan Hardy level unfortunetly, for what I have seen from him so far in his career.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Edit: I'm really likin' that edit button today,

*YOU ARE MY HERO BOBBY* :thumb02:


----------



## Will Munny (Jun 4, 2011)

Jake Shields is pretty good. As far as facing someone with a really great offensive gaurd, I don't think he has, but that is irrelevant. Diaz doesn't have a great offensive guard. A more relevant question would be, what happened the last time Diaz fought a decent wrestler?

I'll help you out, he lost to a 155er.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> The Fight should have been stopped when Diaz layed Facedown on the mat!!


Dumbest post in this thread, fight should have been stopped? How can you even come up with this? Diaz came back and won thats impessive and thats the truth.


----------



## Will Munny (Jun 4, 2011)

He beat a can impressively.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Rusko said:


> Dumbest post in this thread, fight should have been stopped? How can you even come up with this? Diaz came back and won thats impessive and thats the truth.


The only truth here is, if you Stop the Daley situation you must also stop the Diaz situation. 

He was lucky that the ref kept it going because of his reputation.. no more no less!


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Just come out and say you'll discredit anything good that people say about Diaz. 

I bet if Machida was in the same situation you would shut your mouth and be glad he won.

Stop hating.


----------



## Will Munny (Jun 4, 2011)

The ref stopped Daley in the second when he looked like Diaz in the first.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Will Munny said:


> He beat a can impressively.


That can fought recently for number one contender spot in the UFC. Where do you people come from?


----------



## Will Munny (Jun 4, 2011)

Rusko said:


> Just come out and say you'll discredit anything good that people say about Diaz.
> 
> I bet if Machida was in the same situation you would shut your mouth and be glad he won.
> 
> Stop hating.


He's got a good chin, great cardio, and lots of heart. Outside of that, he is completely outclassed by GSP, and not a top 5 WW. You people are seeing reality as hating.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Rusko said:


> Just come out and say you'll discredit anything good that people say about Diaz.
> 
> I bet if Machida was in the same situation you would shut your mouth and be glad he won.
> 
> Stop hating.


so thats all you could come up with?

poor!


----------



## Will Munny (Jun 4, 2011)

Rusko said:


> That can just fought for number one contender spot in the UFC. Where do you people come from?


He didn't deserve to get that fight, and he was thoroughly dominated. Don't see your point here. Were you trying to make mine for me?


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> so thats all you could come up with?
> 
> poor!



but it's true.

it looks like you're the one that can't come up with an answer.

I have lost a lot of respect for you as a member.


----------



## Will Munny (Jun 4, 2011)

Lol @ e-respect.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Rusko said:


> but it's true.
> 
> it looks like you're the one that can't come up with an answer.
> 
> I have lost a lot of respect for you as a member.


Too Sorry to hear that..

what answer are you looking for? 

that Diaz is a legit contender? Sorry but No! Unfortunetly No.. I wish he was!


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> The answer was, he does not have an offensive guard or offensive grappling game overall. BJJ is not Nick's biggest strenght!
> 
> Also, I don't hate Nick.. not at all, I actually like the guy. I just can't stand his Fans who think he's a top 5 WW without beating one.
> 
> ...


All i got from this is you dont know how to read


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

M_D said:


> All i got from this is you dont know how to read


Don't fool yourself MD. He's a ******* NINJA.

Can't the rest of y'all see the purple smoke?


----------



## Will Munny (Jun 4, 2011)

Diaz would lose to Koschek, Fitch, Diego(again), Shields, and probably Matt HUghes. He might be able to beat BJ just because of his size. I got him as the 5th or 6th in the division.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Will Munny said:


> Diaz would lose to Koschek, Fitch, Diego(again), Shields, and probably Matt HUghes. He might be able to beat BJ just because of his size. I got him as the 5th or 6th in the division.


That may be true, but the 4 or 5 dudes in front of him have already had a go at GSP. Who else is going to have a crack? For all the complaining about the matchup, I see nobody with sensible alternatives. Fitch and Penn have come off a draw. Diaz is the best possible fight.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> That may be true, but the 4 or 5 dudes in front of him have already had a go at GSP. Who else is going to have a crack? For all the complaining about the matchup, I see nobody with sensible alternatives. Fitch and Penn have come off a draw. Diaz is the best possible fight.


Two Options!

Retirement or Finally Move up to search for challenges!!



but you want him at WW so badly right?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> That may be true, but the 4 or 5 dudes in front of him have already had a go at GSP. Who else is going to have a crack? For all the complaining about the matchup, I see nobody with sensible alternatives. Fitch and Penn have come off a draw. Diaz is the best possible fight.


Story is GSP's biggest challenge at WW.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

420atalon said:


> Story is GSP's biggest challenge at WW.


Correct!!

If there is one challenge left, it's Story!


----------



## Will Munny (Jun 4, 2011)

Soojooko said:


> That may be true, but the 4 or 5 dudes in front of him have already had a go at GSP. Who else is going to have a crack? For all the complaining about the matchup, I see nobody with sensible alternatives. Fitch and Penn have come off a draw. Diaz is the best possible fight.


I don't really have a problem with the matchup. Nice to see the champs fighting each other. I just don't agree that Nick has a decent shot of winning. Stylistically, GSP is a horrible match up for him.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

The truth is ...

Diaz would lose too.. 

Story, GSP, Alves, Penn, Condit, Johnson, Marquart, McDonald, StunGun, Kampmann, Pierce, Shields, Fitch of course.. Sanchez again, Ellenberger.. 

hell there are even more down the latter which are a pure coin flip for him.


So is Nick Top Ten calibre? 


No!!


----------



## OasisSupersonic (May 25, 2011)

A £20 bet on Diaz will be worth it, put one on, I just did.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

OasisSupersonic said:


> A £20 bet on Diaz will be worth it, put one on, I just did.


Please there are plenty of charities that need money if your just gonna throw money away betting on Diaz then just donate that shit to a worthy cause.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Please there are plenty of charities that need money if your just gonna throw money away betting on Diaz then just donate that shit to a worthy cause.


Best idea I've heard all week.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Please there are plenty of charities that need money if your just gonna throw money away betting on Diaz then just donate that shit to a worthy cause.


Best Post of the Year!!


----------



## Will Munny (Jun 4, 2011)

If you aren't getting 1000 to 1 odds, any bet on Diaz is just stupid.


----------



## OasisSupersonic (May 25, 2011)

Toxic said:


> Please there are plenty of charities that need money if your just gonna throw money away betting on Diaz then just donate that shit to a worthy cause.


Very true, there are many charities that need the money more than I do. But look at the odds, they were too good to resist. If GSP wins, which he most likely will I'll donate £40 to cancer research UK, fair enough?


----------



## Will Munny (Jun 4, 2011)

The odds aren't good. As a matter of fact, they are good if you want to bet on GSP. He will probably end up around -500, and your bet will look even dumber.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

OasisSupersonic said:


> Very true, there are many charities that need the money more than I do. But look at the odds, they were too good to resist. If GSP wins, which he most likely will I'll donate £40 to cancer research UK, fair enough?


Alright we'll forgive you then, Tell you what I will match the odds here. If Diaz wins I will donate $100 to a charity in Canada.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This fight is going to be like Jon Fitch except worse. 

Nick has two major attributes.

1.) Conditioning - Excellent cardio/recovery time/strong chin

2.) He likes to taunt people and it always seems to work.
- Cyborg
- Zaromskis
- Paul Daley
*They all punched themselves out...lolz!

GSP is immune to both. He can go on for 10 - five minute rounds although if we had to compare Diaz is on another level especially because he competes in triathalons. This is an MMA setting where conditioning will NOT be a problem for either. 

GSP will grind the shit out of Diaz for all five rounds and win a UD or get a TKO for cutting open his eye.

So yes please bet on Diaz so the odds will be better for GSP...haha!


----------



## MMArmyplayer313 (Jun 4, 2011)

trimco said:


> Is it really that hard to figure?
> 
> If GSP makes it a ground game, he will win.
> 
> If he decides to stand and trade with Diaz, which he may early on, I'd say it can go either way.



Ironic, since gsp start out in a striking discipline, and nick starting out as a ju jitsu fighter.

if anyone can beat gsp at welter it's nick diaz right now especially if gsp comes in like he did with jake shields.


----------



## OasisSupersonic (May 25, 2011)

Toxic said:


> Alright we'll forgive you then, Tell you what I will match the odds here. If Diaz wins I will donate $100 to a charity in Canada.


Seems fair to me, may the best man win. (by best man I mean two men who have absolutely no idea this bet is going on and we have absolutely no relation to.)


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

MMArmyplayer313 said:


> Ironic, since gsp start out in a striking discipline, and nick starting out as a ju jitsu fighter.
> 
> if anyone can beat gsp at welter it's nick diaz right now especially if gsp comes in like he did with jake shields.


I agree and having Shields who just fought GSP in his camp IMO has to lend some good insight.


----------



## Will Munny (Jun 4, 2011)

Serious question, what has Diaz shown us that would make you feel he has a shot at GSP? Good takedown defense? No. Crisp striking? No. Smart game plans? No. He's gonna get put on his ass, and pounded on for five rounds. GSP has done it to much better fighters.


----------



## Bobby Wheeler (Jun 4, 2011)

I think the betting odds are about right.Diaz has a 20 percent chance of winning.If that.There are some doubters because GSP did not look great against Shields.I do not put too much stock in that,even though it was not his best showing.Hope St Pierre stands to prove a point, but he will have a size advantage so he will likely rag doll Diaz for five rounds.


----------



## Bobby Wheeler (Jun 4, 2011)

Nick has good boxing, but not big power so if he is touching GSP up early, the champ will simply take it to the mat for a heavy dose of ground and pound


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Bobby Wheeler said:


> Nick has good boxing, but not big power so if he is touching GSP up early, the champ will simply take it to the mat for a heavy dose of ground and pound


actually he does have power he just choses not to use it until he feels like he is breaking you down and finishing you


----------



## BronxBruceWayne (May 15, 2009)

smokin a FAT one before this fight. its gonna be a dope fight


----------



## Will Munny (Jun 4, 2011)

Diaz doesn't have big power, and GSP is not the bigger fighter. The only advantage Diaz really has is his size.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Well his length, Id say GSP has the muscle mass and Diaz has superior boxing and BJJ.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

BronxBruceWayne said:


> smokin a FAT one before this fight. its gonna be a dope fight


You, me and NIck.:thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

oldfan said:


> You, me and NIck.:thumb02:


and me and mayhem and rogan and joey diaz ahah


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

In honor of Nick we should have a bud contest and an online smokeout at fight time.:smoke01:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

oldfan said:


> In honor of Nick we should have a bud contest and an online smokeout at fight time.:smoke01:


oh yeahhh:smoke02:


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

slapshot said:


> I agree and having Shields who just fought GSP in his camp IMO has to lend some good insight.


How'd that work out for Fitch and Koscheck? They got 3 shots at it and got creamed every time.

The problem with relying on Shields is he eye-poked GSP so he never got to see what GSP can really do. He would've learned a lot more if he'd fought a 100% GSP for the full fight even if he got taken out in the 3rd or had his ass kicked for 5 rounds. You then know what GSP can do for real.

No doubt Shields can provide some insights, but I think that given the way the fight went those insights will be fairly limited.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

oldfan said:


> In honor of Nick we should have a bud contest and an online smokeout at fight time.:smoke01:


Your on, lets pool some credits. :thumb02:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

slapshot said:


> Your on, lets pool some credits. :thumb02:


I'll donate 50k to the "Don't be scared homie" CUP.


----------



## Will Munny (Jun 4, 2011)

Potheads


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

oldfan said:


> In honor of Nick we should have a bud contest and an online smokeout at fight time.:smoke01:


I'd smoke you guys under the table, period.


----------



## zath the champ (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm just glad that it is not a rematch from a previously beaten opponent.


GSP did not have any real threats left in the UFC. Don't get me wrong; Shields or Kos had a chance, but most people knew that GSP would walk away 50-45 across the board.

This will be interesting. 


Oh....and #$# yah it will not be in Canada.


----------

